# Weed ID please



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Need a weed ID for my girlfriends new construction house.

Crabgrass?

Dallisgras?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Rockinar crabgrass.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Rockinar crabgrass.


That was my first guess. Just wanted 2nd opinion.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like crabgrass to me...but the seed will tell all. It could be dallisgrass, but I lean crabgrass.


----------

